# Memorial Weekend Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sat: I had Capt Tom Hughes and John Keeler on a difficult wind out of the South right up the Potomac. Managed a nice pair of convict bass and few mid size cats. 









Sun: The wind kicked up a notch with a couple of 10 year olds and dad on board. I worked hard to find a good tide, but the wind kept shifting and it would stop the tide and the boat swung against sea anchors. Called it at 11:30 and rescheduled for the fall. 










Capt Mike


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

nice cats, hope they fry up nice, that top one would be enuff for 2 days around my house, bottom would be a nice meal for myself and the wife. grats!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice fish.. I bet that youngin was tickled to death!..


----------

